# Yellow lab-Red Zebra mix



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a yellow lab red zebra mix and i was just wondering if it was possible to tell how big it would get? or how agressive he may become. a picture of him is in my avatar...any information would be helpful. thanks!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

These will get about 5-7 inches full grown.. I had some that were cross-bred and they didnt seem to be anymore aggressive than a yellow lab - I guess it would depend on the fish itself though. If they are in small groups, they tend to pick at each other pretty hard, but if you have a large group, its not as bad.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Holy! Georgia Peach been awhile!

Like said above, they usually will get to 5", dont see many get above that as it varies to each individual fish. Not like it happens over night either it takes years. Red Zebra's and labs I would say have about the same aggresion tendancies, dont go putting guppies with them or something.


----------



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thankswelll right now we have that mix and another yellow lab together...they are both rather small...sooo not expecting nor have experienced any major agression yet...but we will be adding more labs (2-3 in a week or 2)...we also have a school of tiger barbs in there...i know about the water differences and stuff but they all seem to be fine...the labs usaly mind their own buisiness and the barbs chase eachother. right now the tank set up is geared more twards the labs. when adding cichlids are you supost to rearrange your layout to make the others search for a new "hiding spot" instead of bothing the new fish? iv read this somewhere just seeing if it has any truth.

also iv noticed that the labs are bothering the heater...like niping at it...could this be dangerous?


----------

